# Drywall standard have you heard of this?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I was reading some drywall standards and one really stuck out at me, it talked about when having stacked courses of drywall to always alternate the seems so you didn't end up with a checker board pattern of drywall. Not a problem, have known about that.

What I hadn't heard, in regard to drywalling both sides of a common wall they said to never have a seem end on the opposite sides of a stud (this would be a common wall between two different rooms is the way I read it)

Now that I have never heard of and seems kind of impractical in real life. Anybody heard of this or do this?


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

I've never heard of that either.... Kinda makes me wonder now, though.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike,

This point applies to STEEL framing. It is standard practice to make sure that the 2 seams are not aligned on each side of the wall. Staggered....As you know, the steel gets it's structural strength when the S/R is attached. Attached wrong and it can twist at a point. (Like where 2 seams are aligned on each side)
Not an issue with wood construction...


----------



## jensenconstruction (Mar 30, 2006)

I didn't know that, Guess I just learned something new


----------



## specwood (Sep 5, 2005)

ain't this place great?


----------



## DaveH (Jun 2, 2006)

Atlantic is right! this does apply to steel framing. It also has to do with fire ratings.


----------

